# In diesem Zeitalter des radikalsten Einschnitts der Geschichte, von unerhörtem Zerfall und nur dunkel geahnten Chancen



## lagartija68

Mi pregunta es a qué se refiere el texto en negrita, me parece que no puede ser a _Zeitalter_, porque ya tiene un primer complemento en genitivo. 

In diesem Zeitalter des radikalsten Einschnitts der Geschichte,* von unerhörtem Zerfall und nur dunkel geahnten Chancen,* sind die bisher vergegenwärtigten drei Motive zwar gültig aber nicht ausreichend. Sie werden unter eine Bedingung gestellt, die der Kommunikation zwischen Menschen. (Jaspers, _Einführung in die Philosophie_)​​​José Gaos en la edición de Fondo de Cultura lo tradujo así:

"En estos tiempos, que representan el corte más radical de la historia, tiempos de una disolución inaudita y de posibilidades sólo oscuramente atisbadas, son sin duda válidos, pero no suficientes, los tres motivos expuestos hasta aquí."​


----------



## Alemanita

lagartija68 said:


> In diesem Zeitalter des radikalsten Einschnitts der Geschichte,* von unerhörtem Zerfall und nur dunkel geahnten Chancen,*


Para mí está bien traducido.
Geschichte está en genitivo; Zerfall está en Dativo por la preposición 'von' y Chancen idem.


----------



## lagartija68

Es decir, ¿está diciendo "in diesem Zeitalter des radikalten Einschnistts der Geschichte, in diesem Zeitalter unerhörten Zerfalls,  und in diesem Zeitalter nur dunkel geahnter Chancen"?


----------



## elroy

_In diesem Zeitalter des radikalsten Einschnitts der Geschichte, *in diesem Zeitalter* von unerhörtem Zerfall und nur dunkel geahnten Chancen_


----------



## Alemanita

lagartija68 said:


> Es decir, ¿está diciendo "in diesem Zeitalter des radikalsten Einschnitts der Geschichte, in diesem Zeitalter unerhörten Zerfalls, und in diesem Zeitalter nur dunkel geahnter Chancen"?


Afirmativo.


----------



## bwprius

Traducción correcta correctísima.


----------

